# Apple Cider Vinegar



## Wahoo23829 (Apr 15, 2010)

to DRINK it ? 
never heard of DRINKING it 

I take a milk jug :::

1 tbls DAWN 

1/2 cup Pine Sol (8% oil)

2 cups White Vinegar

2 cups of water 

shake and spay on..... works great on my Horse and last about 4 hours


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

My horses get half a cup a day added to their feeds. Works great and it has loads of other benefits too


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I've used it for a long time for our cats/dog - it goes straight into their drinking water and they couldn't care less that it's in there. Hadn't thought of expanding that to the horses until that same thread, no idea why it didn't occur to me.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I really need to break down and do this, at least for my old appy who is drylotted.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

I use it on my 18 yo gelding and it has worked wonders for his arthritis. He acts like a 4 year old. He gets 1/2 cup in the morning and 1/2 cup in the evening added to his feed.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I honestly tried it for 2 or 3 weeks. The number of flies didn't decrease.  So I gave up and went with the fly spray...


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

I give Apple Cider to my horse its actually a natural immune booster, my coach told me about it and now my guy has been on it too.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I honestly tried it for 2 or 3 weeks. The number of flies didn't decrease.  So I gave up and went with the fly spray...


If you were giving it to them through feed, it takes more than a few weeks to get all the way into their system. Next time, give it 2 or 3 months before you give up. =]

So it is okay for horses to eat/drink it? I wouldn't have the slightest idea how much to give though, it seems everyone gives a different amount. Also, my horses only get grain at night, so I'd like to keep it once daily.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

riccil0ve said:


> If you were giving it to them through feed, it takes more than a few weeks to get all the way into their system. Next time, give it 2 or 3 months before you give up. =]


Wow! By that time I won't need it anymore. Lol! I think I'll just stick with the fly spray and cleaning the manure twice/day.


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

Honestly, I have not noticed that it has done anything for the flies with my gelding, but it did help his arthritis. He has been on it for probably 4 months.


----------



## Wahoo23829 (Apr 15, 2010)

mine gets pelleted feed - if i added any at all to the feed it would look like pudding


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

You can not only feed it to your horses, but you can use a mixture to spray it on them to repel flies. 
Beneficial for people too! A friend of my mom's (in her late 70s) was told by her doctor to pick some up and take a tablespoon a day!
Here is a link that has more info:
Horse Care


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

I use a 1/8 parts Avon Skin So Soft to water in a garden sprayer bottle. Apply twice a day when I feed... you can spray it on the bedding too, the stall floor, etc. It works great, and unlike some fly sprays, it does NOT attract bumblebees.


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

Ridehorses99 said:


> I use it on my 18 yo gelding and it has worked wonders for his arthritis. He acts like a 4 year old. He gets 1/2 cup in the morning and 1/2 cup in the evening added to his feed.


I started my mare on this for the same reason. She seems to have painful joints just on one back leg. She's not too bad until flexed, and I heard about ACV, so I'm giving it a shot. The only people I've heard say it doesn't work are the ones who haven't tried it themselves, and are commenting based on scientific studies and personal opinions. I'm happy to see someone who tried it with good results.

How long did it take you to get him to a happy, pain free state? How bad was he before you started him? I'm so interested in this. I love homeopathic remedies!


----------

